# 10 SEP Bluff Creek; Chattahoochee HillJack Catfishing tournament



## brother hilljack (Jun 11, 2011)

Open Catfish Tournament


10 Sep 7am-3pm (est)


Bluff Creek ramp of the Chattahoochee river


Registration will begin at 0600 and end at 0645


Entry fee is $100


Contact the "HillJack" for more info 706 341-5090 or simply visit the HillJack Catfishing Website.


Spread the word and lets grow the sport of competitive catfishing!


----------



## brother hilljack (Jun 21, 2011)

Time to move HillJack stuff up! Let us know if you are fishing


----------



## efrith (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm not gonna fish but would like to come to the weigh in and shoot the bull with you guys


----------



## brother hilljack (Jun 26, 2011)

always welcome brother!


----------



## brother hilljack (Jul 2, 2011)

The cats are deep! well at least the little ones. Been so long since I caught a big one I can't remember!


----------



## brother hilljack (Jul 16, 2011)

Fishing sure is getting better! Can't wait for this tournament to get here


----------



## brother hilljack (Aug 7, 2011)

Lets start the chatter HillJacks! I think this will be the best event of the year


----------



## brother hilljack (Aug 9, 2011)

Got wind of a real nice fish caught down in the Bluff Creek area (south) still waiting on photos


----------



## brother hilljack (Aug 14, 2011)

Looks like I may be the only one fishing! Come on HillJacks its not much of a tournament fishing by myself! 


Although, I still don't know if I could catch a fish to beat myself..............................


----------



## uncleless (Aug 15, 2011)

I can't let you fish by yourself. what kind of a man would I be if I did that.


----------



## brother hilljack (Aug 21, 2011)

Well it was not good enough to get paid, but the HillJack come in 4th place last night at the Chatt-Kat tournament! I was just happy to have something to put on the scale!

Worst of all, I am now even more confused for the Sep event! Turned out to be opposite day for catfish yesterday


----------



## brother hilljack (Aug 28, 2011)

I have heard some good fishing reports on the river the past couple of days. I hope its an indication of whats to come in Sep! only 2 weeks left folks, come on out and join the fun


----------



## brother hilljack (Aug 31, 2011)

Going to do a little prefishing for this event on Friday, hope they turn the water on


----------



## brother hilljack (Sep 4, 2011)

another great HillJack tournament coming your way, can't wait to see you there


----------



## sheriff152 (Sep 6, 2011)

Went to the river Saturday and caught 3 cats, a 3 lb.,12 lb, and a 25 lber. They did not bite until dark and they started pulling water. Hope the river rises after this rain.If so the bite should be real good this weekend.


----------



## brother hilljack (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for the report Robbie! I am hoping these cool temps will turn the bite on.


----------



## RICHMAN5986 (Sep 11, 2011)

Any updates on the tourney??


----------



## brother hilljack (Sep 11, 2011)

I will get the results up soon but lets just say it was less than desireable! Record weights took home the money (lowest record!)


----------

